# Cactus potting soil



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Alright so I went to Walmart to buy some school material and I happen to pick up a bag of Schultz "Professional Cactus $ Succulent Potting Mix". The net content dry is 4 quarts which I'm hoping is enough for my 10 gallon tank. The price is $1.78. Here is what it contain:

"This product is regionally formulated from 28% - 38% reed-sedge peat, sphagnum peat moss, perlite, and washed sand."

Is this all safe for aquarium uses? Any comments or advices would greatly be appreciated


----------



## DubSack (Mar 20, 2006)

you asked the exact same thing in two diffrent threads. Whats the point of that? one thread is all it takes. 

as for your question, I'm not sure what cactus potting mix is, but I know I wouldn't put it in my tank. Sounds like it could lead to disaster.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Did you meant the gravel one or the list of suitable substrate? The list was just for future reference for those who need it and I did not think the gravel should be in this thead.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Jason,

people here in the El Natural forum have used Cactus soil successfully. I think the reason it works for them is because it is lower in nutrients and won't cause algae blooms.

Here is one thread where Diana recommends it:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cle-grow-potting.html?highlight="cactus+soil"

If you use the advanced search feature to search for cactus soil just in "El Natural" you'll find a few more posts about using it.

You may want to try a bottle test or soil test just in case too. Meaning, put some in a jar, cover it with gravel, add water and watch to see if it clouds the water or does anything else undesirable. Others have had good luck.

Good luck to you and let us know how it goes! Oh, the perlite won't hurt anything. It can just float up and be an aesthetic issue. I had it in my soil, but I've gotten all the floaters out by now.

Javalee


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I was planning to do a test on the soil today but haven't gotten the chance. I did a search for the cactus on APC and found the thread you posted also. Thanks for your help Javalee


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I took a 1 gallon jar to test the soil. I'm planning on leaving it for a week and see the change in the PH since this is mainly peat after all. I think I added too little soil (~1 inch) and too much gravel (~2.5). The water is very clear despite the little minor floating pieces. Please ignore the gravel color


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Other than the hideous color (which I am ignoring) a product of peat, perlite, and sand sounds fine. Perlite is neutral to my knowledge, peat works fine when used properly, and non calcareous sand is a perfectly workable substrate. When you say "28-38%" do you mean that is the reed-sedge peat, or 28-38% of the entire product is peat, perlite, and sand?


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I typed in exactly as the product ingredient was listed. I'm assuming, however, that the 28%-38% is for the reed-sedge. I checked the Schultz site for additional information but to no avail


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Seems to me that a mix of peat, pearlite and sand is way different than topsoil. Am I missing something?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

PlantsAndMe said:


> I typed in exactly as the product ingredient was listed. I'm assuming, however, that the 28%-38% is for the reed-sedge. I checked the Schultz site for additional information but to no avail


The soil sounds reasonable and worth trying from what you've listed of the ingredients. Remember that these companies won't stay in business long if the soil kills cactus plants! 

If the soil is reasonable, other issues (number and type of plants, lighting, etc) will become more of a factor in your tank's success.

If plants don't take off within a week or two of setup, then you'll know something's wrong.

Until then...Good Luck!


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Today (third day) I check the pH and it was exactly the same as before: ~7.6. I thought peat was suppose to lower the water's pH level? The water is as clear as the picture I posted earlier.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Jason: I used the same mix in an "el natural" vase with good results. Granted, I didn't keep any animals in it so I don't know what effect it might have on fish/inverts but it shouldn't be any worse than most other soils out there. I'll think you'll find you'll get decent plant growth.

-ricardo

PS Be sure to also test for nitrites. This is the biggest prob. I've had with soil based tanks.


----------



## Norstar (Apr 27, 2006)

I recently used cactus soil for my first El Natural tank. The plants have taken of(!!!!!); however, I do have some brownish water discoloration (should I be concerned?). 

The fish and shrimp seem to be happy.

Good luck with your tank!


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Okay so today the water is still clear and the pH remains exactly the same. The shrimp that I added in last night is still fine without any sign of agitation. I think we can conclude the cactus soil doesn't affect live animals.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Norstar said:


> I recently used cactus soil for my first El Natural tank. The plants have taken off (!!!!!); however, I do have some brownish water discoloration (should I be concerned?).
> 
> The fish and shrimp seem to be happy.


If the water gets outrageously dark, for aesthetic reasons, you can remove the tannins with charcoal filtration and/or water changes. Tannins are basically harmless.

However, the main thing is that fish, plants, and shrimp are doing well in your new tank. That's great!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

How long will a soil cactus substrate tank last before running out of nutrients in a Co2 tank?


----------

